# HAIM interview interrupted by insulin pump alarm



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 18, 2021)

The band HAIM are currently being interviewed on BBC breakfast, and as Colin Patterson was asking his questions one of the sisters (who lives with T1D) had to get her insulin pump out to answer a Dexcom alert.

Brief conversation followed and she showed her tSlim to camera and have a shout out to T1s everywhere.

That’s a first for me! And nice to know that T1 tech can stick its oar in at inconvenient times however famous you are


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 18, 2021)

I have noticed a sudden spate of adverts on the television for CGMs but they never tell you the cost.
On Morning Live yesterday there was a doctor promoting better training for G Ps on diet mentioning Protein, Fat and Fibre as the key if I remember correctly.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 18, 2021)

Not being up with the kids physically or mentally - I wouldn't know HAIM if they came to my front door and didn't/don't see BBC at that time in a morning!  But yes - good for her just whipping her pump out and dealing with it without batting an eyelid - PRECISELY what she should do!  Wonder if she was Hi or Lo?  LOL


----------



## Inka (Mar 18, 2021)

Ha!   Wonderful! I’d have loved to see that!


----------



## Inka (Mar 18, 2021)

@trophywench Just in case she comes knocking.....   

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/teens/fun-stuff/celebrities/este-haim-

.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Mar 18, 2021)

Inka said:


> Ha!   Wonderful! I’d have loved to see that!


On iplayer until tomorrow, starts about 7.52


----------



## Inka (Mar 18, 2021)

Thank you @silentsquirrel


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 18, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> The band HAIM are currently being interviewed on BBC breakfast, and as Colin Patterson was asking his questions one of the sisters (who lives with T1D) had to get her insulin pump out to answer a Dexcom alert.
> 
> Brief conversation followed and she showed her tSlim to camera and have a shout out to T1s everywhere.
> 
> That’s a first for me! And nice to know that T1 tech can stick its oar in at inconvenient times however famous you are


Yes, I saw that on Breakfast and was pleasantly pleased. I had no idea who HAIM are (still don't) but it was a really good thing to see her be so positive about being type 1 and take it in her stride


----------



## Matchless (Mar 18, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Not being up with the kids physically or mentally - I wouldn't know HAIM if they came to my front door and didn't/don't see BBC at that time in a morning!  But yes - good for her just whipping her pump out and dealing with it without batting an eyelid - PRECISELY what she should do!  Wonder if she was Hi or Lo?  LOL


i just looked them up they are  3 sisters in a group band,


----------



## Sowerbee (Mar 18, 2021)

Also shared by Colin on his Twitter feed. Such a positive story highlighting T1 can be dealt with calmly and confidently when needed. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372460977686478849


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 18, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Not being up with the kids physically or mentally - I wouldn't know HAIM if they came to my front door and didn't/don't see BBC at that time in a morning!  But yes - good for her just whipping her pump out and dealing with it without batting an eyelid - PRECISELY what she should do!  Wonder if she was Hi or Lo?  LOL



Yes i thought that. very matter of fact, and ordinary. and then some positivity. Perfect!


----------



## Spoon (May 3, 2021)

Haim are brilliant - I love their music


----------

